# Working in Albuferia



## Crissi (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All,

Can anyone help, we are interested in moving to portugal and have visited many times over the last few years, I particularly like the old town of albuferia and noted that in the evenings they have stalls surrounding the square selling various things, what is required to set something up in this location, and is it all year round or just seasonal ?
Also i work as a complementary therapist part time in our local hospice, and the rest of the time with private clients, as i would very much like to continue this work would like feedback as to how accepting portugal is regarding holistic therapy.
Spiritual care plan , Spiritual healing, Reiki, Indian head, Massage, are some of the therapies i work with.
And lastly my hubby is a keen scuba diver and assists our local dive school in teaching students anyone know how likely it is that he might find something similar out there?
This is my first post hope you can help ! Thank Yoooooooo Crissi


----------



## seo (May 12, 2008)

*Algarve Scuba Diving*



Crissi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help, we are interested in moving to portugal and have visited many times over the last few years, I particularly like the old town of albuferia and noted that in the evenings they have stalls surrounding the square selling various things, what is required to set something up in this location, and is it all year round or just seasonal ?
> Also i work as a complementary therapist part time in our local hospice, and the rest of the time with private clients, as i would very much like to continue this work would like feedback as to how accepting portugal is regarding holistic therapy.
> ...


Hi Crissi

Get your hubby to contact Paulo at Exclusive Divers. They may have some work for him. I would give you the link but I am not allowed. Just Google "Exclusive Divers Algarve".


----------

